
Ask HN: Tips to automate API integration testing? - samblr
It is really tedious to setup automate tests. How do you handle it?
======
uniacid
I've grown to love Postman
[https://www.getpostman.com/](https://www.getpostman.com/) as it allows you to
easily create an API project and build out your API endpoints and then do
things like add tests for them.

What's also great is you can export this into to OpenAPI if you wish and
combine with other tools like Swagger
[[https://swagger.io/](https://swagger.io/)]

[https://medium.com/better-practices/from-manual-to-
automated...](https://medium.com/better-practices/from-manual-to-automated-
testing-the-roadblocks-and-the-journey-6333dfacc5ae)

